# I Need Help Funding My Kitties Operation!



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

Not many know but I have two beautiful Maine **** cats, a brother and sister. They are both 9 years old and healthy. All except MC, my poor boy has a Urinary Tract Bloackagr. It could be a kidney stone, a growth, or just something simple. The operation will cost 1,200 and that's money we don't have. Please, if you can give anything, a dollar or five, anything will help us cure our kitty!

Here is the URL for the gofundme page: gofundme.com/a24v4vbqe6c

When I'm on a proper computer I can give you more photos of him but the page has two for your pleasure in viewing. Thank you for looking and supporting.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the one person who has donated to us!

We're currently sitting at $320 and our goal is at least $500 to help ease the payment.

And because I've gotten questions on other sites; no, we don't have pet insurance since we've always had healthy cats. Should we have had it? Absolutely, but that's said and done at this point and there's no helping that.
Yes, he has been on UT foods, they've never really helped him. He's currently (previously) eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness (though, I think we need to go back to Purina, the protein content is too high for his activity level which is creating problems).

But good news is that he made it through the night! He's in surgery right now and he has peed a little! I'm trying not to get my hopes too high, I couldn't handle the fall if I did, but for the moment, things are looking to be okay.

Again, thank you for those who have supported us, if you can't donate; please share the gofundme page on your facebook or twitter or tumblr if you can! Thank you all so much!

:thankyou:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I stand corrected. He is not in surgery but since he peed a little last night, they took it for analysis! Analysis showed that he has a pretty bad infection but still possible blockage, they are unsure at the moment. 20 days of antibiotics and if still not better after that, we'll have to do the surgery.

Again, thank you so much for those who have contributed to us and I'll keep everyone updated on this thread!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Glad to hear your cat is in a somewhat better condition than expected.

I hate how fundraising websites take a cut out of every donation for using their service. Gofundme isn't terrible, but there are better ones.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, 5% isn't so bad, it was a last minute thing. He was supposed to go into surgery today and we only found that out last night so I had limited time-line and GoFundMe was the one I thought about first. What are some better ones that you know of for future reference? Heaven forbid anything happens again like this, but so maybe I can help others as well.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

In no way am I trying to discourage anyone from donating to your cause. In fact, I encourage people to contribute.

Gofundme, after all of the services, takes a total of (7.9% + $0.30 per transaction). What I hate more is that they created crowdfunding.com, a website that tries to pass off as an unbiased ranking site that lists themselves as the best service provider.

Again, this is not a bash at your campaign; it's the service provider I dislike.

Although I don't have any experience with youcaring.com, on paper, they appear to be the better provider. They take a total of (2.9% + $0.30 per transaction).
http://www.youcaring.com/free-fundraising


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree with you, it's bogus how they take so much. I didn't realize GoFundMe takes more than the 5% they claim to only take >.< Thank you for the information though! I'll definitely check out youcaring next time if there is any.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Lil just a word of caution with Purina, they've been having recalls on their dog treats. It hasn't spread to cats yet but it may be worth looking into another high quality food. Blue Buffalo has been going down hill with undisclosed ingredients. Depending on your budget for kitty food, I've been recommended Victor, Wellness and Natures Variety. Orijen is gold for them but, a little pricey for my tastes.

I hope your kitty recovers <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I know about Blue Buffalo's lovely issue with the unidentified ingredients :-/
I had just convinced dad to turn over to BB and then they came out with that scandal, I was very sad and they lost my trust for sure.

My preference is Wellness or Merrick (local brand who compares easily with Wellness Core) but dad is finicky on prices....he would rather feed them Iams because it's cheap :-( I tried to tell him that any pet supplies that you can find in the grocery store then it's no good or less good. He tried to argue that he got the Iams at the pet store too and I facepalmed >.<

But thanks Crossroad, I hope so too.

Apparently he was stubborn today but dad squirted some water down his throat with the syringe. Then he got his liquid for twice a day. He wasn't happy but he kept everything down which is good.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Have you tried feeding raw? I really like these foods, and they offer kidney support options: http://felineinstincts.com/

It hydrates a lot better than dry food.

I don't have any extra $$ right now or I'd contribute  I'm just glad I have enough for my fish meds. I will post on tumblr blog once I get home! Hopefully that will help!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

InStitches said:


> Have you tried feeding raw? I really like these foods, and they offer kidney support options: http://felineinstincts.com/
> 
> It hydrates a lot better than dry food.
> 
> I don't have any extra $$ right now or I'd contribute  I'm just glad I have enough for my fish meds. I will post on tumblr blog once I get home! Hopefully that will help!


Thank you for the suggestion and thank you for the share as well. No donations today thus far, still at 320. It's enough to help but anything more will certainly be appreciated, especially if we have to go through with the operation.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

If you do try to feed raw it's worth getting a cheap meat grinder from eBay and buying chicken in bulk to grind yourself  south cheaper and much more fresh.

I think I will schedule the post to occur around lunch tomorrow so that a larger amount of people can see it! Hopefully people will share it too


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm just seeing this thread for the first time :squint: Not sure how I missed it.

I'd like to donate something to help you out. Do you have a Paypal account? That way all of it will go right to you.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

InStitches said:


> If you do try to feed raw it's worth getting a cheap meat grinder from eBay and buying chicken in bulk to grind yourself  south cheaper and much more fresh.
> 
> I think I will schedule the post to occur around lunch tomorrow so that a larger amount of people can see it! Hopefully people will share it too


Again, thanks a bunch! I'll see what dad wants to do now >.<
He's one of those people who just keeps the bowl full so they can eat whenever :-/ thankfully the girl doesn't have weight problems but MC does which doesn't help anything!!!



Romad said:


> I'm just seeing this thread for the first time :squint: Not sure how I missed it.
> 
> I'd like to donate something to help you out. Do you have a Paypal account? That way all of it will go right to you.


Oh yes! Thank you! I do, I'll PM you!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

lilnaugrim said:


> Again, thanks a bunch! I'll see what dad wants to do now >.<
> He's one of those people who just keeps the bowl full so they can eat whenever :-/ thankfully the girl doesn't have weight problems but MC does which doesn't help anything!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Money sent :thumbsup:

Best of luck with MC and please give us updates as you get them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Romad said:


> Money sent :thumbsup:
> 
> Best of luck with MC and please give us updates as you get them.


Received! Thank you so much! It certainly will help us out!

EDIT: Oh yes, and if anyone else would like to use paypal instead of GoFundMe, that's perfectly fine by me. Just PM me or tell me here and I'll PM you and can give you my paypal address.

Thank you so much everyone! Here's to hoping!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy to help out when I can


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I...I'm not sure where to begin.

Yesterday dad took MC to the vet again after he was still vomiting and very sickly. They did a bunch of x-ray's on him and found out that...he has cancer. A sh*t ton of cancer.

Today, at 10:30, he's being euthanized. It's going to be hard but I know it's the right decision, he won't be in pain and we'll not have to suffer with him and his agony. Last night, he spent his last night up on dad's bed, enjoying his last moments.









My eyes are crying and my heart hurts, but I know he's going to be much happier after this. His sister will mourn with us for a while but she'll be just fine. I'm also hoping to have her bloodwork done just so we know if she will face the same fate as her brother.

In honor of my majestic beast kitty, I've started to draw his memorial picture as of last night. I still have a lot to do and I want it to be animated minorly; the wings he will eventually earn will glow and fade in and out, just a small gif. But for now, thank you for all the support you've given me as a forum and as friends. I truly appreciate everything you have all done for me, the money we raised will still go towards his vet bills since he wracked up quite a bit with the x-ray's and such. If anyone wishes to have a refund, I certainly don't mind giving it to you since the money is not technically going where it was planned to go.

One day my friend, I will see you over the Rainbow Bridge and we'll be united once more.









Rest quietly my love.
August 2006-July 2015


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

My heart hurts for you... 
Thank you for giving MC a good home, family and life! And comfort at the end.
His portrait is beautiful so far, and I hope you will share it with us when it is complete


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh no... I'm so sorry. I wish I could give you a hug...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Nooooo!!!! 

I'm so sorry lil :sad: MC was one lucky cat to have a life with you and your family. And not many cats get such a nice memorial drawing and that just shows what a special cat he was. 

I'm sending a big internet hug your way.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm very sorry you lost your kitty, Lil. I hope your family as well as his sister recover from the loss well. xX
Blockages are quite common in male cats and are often reoccurring and a lifelong issue.


----------



## TenaciousB (Aug 11, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about MC, my first Maine **** died of mouth cancer and it still hurts 15 years later. They are the oldest cat breed in America and unfortunately seem to be prone to terrible illnesses but they are wonderful cats and I cannot see not having one in my life. 

For his sister, Royal Canin is one of the best foods on the market other than Eukanuba. They even have a Maine **** formula that I feed to my Maine **** and Norwegian Forrest cat. It is worth the money, is high in protein, and saves on dental bills because it is formulated to clean their teeth (both breeds are notorious for mouth issues).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Uhh, did you read the thread? He had urinary tract blockage and cancer. Blockages can come from high protein diets sooo that's a no. Thank you but my other kitty is doing just fine, she's healthy as a horse according to the vet.


----------

